# Goat bleeding from head!



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I added my 2 goats to the herd today and the other goats greeted them like goats do by head butting. This afternoon while checking on them I found blood between the horns(where the horns would have been). Goat seems normal. Alittle sore to touch but nothing horrable. Any thoughts? Ointment on it to keep flies off? Just keep it clean? Major problems? Vet right away?

Thanks for your help!!!!

Mike


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Just a little blood? No flowing blood. I wouldn't worry too much. Mine get bloody heads every once in awhile. They are all the same age and dehorned. Sometimes I put an iodine wound spray but most of the time I do nothing and it heals just fine. Some thing good to have in first aid supplies is some blood stop powder. I've used it on hoofs if I go a bit to deep and would be good if they were bleeding still a little bit. Of course spirting or pulsating blood is arterial bleed and pressure needs to be applied for 30 min. Or more. You would also probably concider a vet if this was the case. They may need to coterize the vessle. I had to do that once on a kid that I had the breeder touch up a dehorn job. It was no fun but the bleeding finally stopped and all was well. Just a little wound 101. Small blood not bleeding-small event. Bleeding-med event. Stop and treat. Lots of blood, gushing or pulsating-urgent event.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Ditto what Rachel said. A bloody head is common with dehorned goats. They are still going to butt heads cuz thats what goats do. When there is no horn to absorb the hit it often splits the skin over the head. As long as it looks like it has stopped it'll probably be fine.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you guys for a quick responses! I think he is ok, as he is still butting heads and bleeding has dried up for the most part. I will keep an eye on it and make sure it stayes clean. Thanks again to all!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Just an FYI-If you can't get the bleeding stopped, use direct pressure on the artery just below and to the inside of the eye. This is the blood supply to the horn and is easily seen. Sometimes, it's hard to get direct pressure on the right spot on the actual horn.

This has saved the life of a couple of goats I know.


----------

